# What's the most traumatic experience you've ever had?



## Monika H. (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm getting a bit the fame of making bait threads, so let's keep on with the brand...

Kiwis, what's the most unpleasant, traumatic experiences you've ever had?
Did they make you stronger and better persons, or left you with lifelong traumas and problems?

Let go of your borden and share it here.


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Apr 29, 2018)

once a strange old man asked me if i wanted to go halvsies on a baby and now im triggered every time i see an old man


----------



## Bob Page (Apr 29, 2018)

Nearly got bitten by a black widow spider while swimming.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 29, 2018)

highway car crash without my seat-belt on

thank god the i seat slammed into  stopped me from flyin out of the car


----------



## Thelostcup (Apr 29, 2018)

I was born.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 29, 2018)

When I was 16 I went to the funeral of a 21 years old female cousin. My aunt pressured me into kissing her on the forehead and cheeks. I'll never forget that coldness.


----------



## Benine Bovine (Apr 29, 2018)

There’s a lot to pick from ;-;


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 29, 2018)

Got the bad touch from either an ex of my dad's or a relative as a toddler.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 29, 2018)

I saw the Mike Myers Cat in the Hat movie.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 29, 2018)

sped school


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 29, 2018)

I saw _Shark Tale_ in theaters and I liked it. 

I still can't forgive myself for that.


----------



## Sword_Hand_Tingles (Apr 29, 2018)

The Un-Clit 2.0....


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 29, 2018)

when i was really young i happened upon some weird flash animation. it was of a bear cub playing around in the woods and kinda looked like little bear. it jumped on a butterfly and tore its wings off. the bear's mom then cut the cub's fucking arms off to teach it a lesson or some shit. i closed the video after that. it's probably not the most traumatic thing but it's been burned into my memory.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 29, 2018)

Was putting on my shoes standing up, placed my hand between the hinges of an enormous steel door. Only reason I didn't lose a finger was cause my teacher/friend of the family looked backwards and held it the last second.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 29, 2018)

Back around 2006/7 I joined a theatre-themed summer camp. We had separate "classes" for acting, dancing and singing and would train to do skits for the final night, where we'd perform on stage in front of our families.

Anyway, the teacher for our dance class was this older guy. He seemed friendly enough, but on one of the last days he just snapped. A couple of the older girls were goofing off and it was apparently the last straw for him. He started yelling and ranting at us, and I distinctly remember him saying "I wish I had a gun, but I don't!" Then he stormed off and left us there to shit ourselves in silent terror until the woman in charge of everything came in to comfort us. She told us he'd be fired and that we didn't have to return for performance night. Naturally, some didn't. I was pretty disturbed but didn't let it deter me.

I also got into a car accident a few years ago. It left me a shaking, crying mess for several hours afterwards, and made me that much more of a nervous driver.


----------



## Flustercuck (Apr 29, 2018)

when I was a kid, I went to the drive-in along with my mom, dad, and my twin brother. It was actually pretty chill because my twin and I just slept in the back of the car, we didn't really sleep for long though, as our parents were making out and being kinda loud. So while they were making out, my twin brother and I decided to slip out the boot of our car while they were in a passionate moment, and we went looking at others at the drive-in. Now here is the part that would traumatise me, because while we were walking by cars, my twin brother found an axe in the back of a car that was there, and he decided then and there that he would use it to kill someone at the drive-in.
He walked to a car where a couple of youngsters were fornicating, knocked on their window, and then proceeded to smash in the skull of the guy with the axe through the window. I was just paralysed when all of this happened, and my twin saw that as an opportunity to frame me, so he smeared me with the blood of the guy and put the axe in my hands. So I had to be institutionalised for a crime I did not commit while my twin roamed free.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Apr 29, 2018)

oh boy, this gun be fun:

When I was 8, I woke up to go to the bathroom pretty ealry in the morning and since I  heard the noise of the water, I figured someone was inside. knocked but received no answer, so I decided to peek from the keyhole and was able to see someone sitting on the bidet. I recognize the person, a family's friend that stayed for the night and so I decided to call her by her name, but I received no answer. After a while I had gotten tired of this and went directly to report this to my parents, whom  could immediatly tell that something was not right.
Turns out she was sitting dead on the fucking thing. I had slept the night with a corpse in my fucking house.
Not life shattering, but definitely creepy and unsettling.

I had something removed from my lower back, right near the sacrum, without proper ansthesia.
They just sprayed something that seemed like, the first aid sprays that you see in Resident evil and started working the thing. It was not that painful, but I could feel everything they were doing and I was sweating bullets.
Luckily I had aunt there with me,to hold my hand, because boy, that was not pleasant at all.

A store I was working at in 2005 got robbed  by some random faggot, that claimed to have a gun. since I was pretty Young, naive and impressionable at the time, I thought I was gonna die that evening. I hated how that, made me feel vulnerable and weak. I couldnt sleep well for several days after the fact.

A person whom I wont name, was playing with my Brother whom at the time was 6,on the edge of a window by letting him fall and catching him at the last second. The house we lived in was on the 13th floor...
This is something that no matter how many years pass; Every time I think about it, I get the chills... It was so fucked up.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 29, 2018)

I was hit by a car just last year. It hasn't been very long so seeing oncoming cars still makes me feel anxious. My time recovering was what made me register an account here, since unsurprisingly my schedule opened up a lot more afterward. It was a blessing in disguise in some form, though. I've been feeling inspired to do more art and learn more crafts, such as drawing things like below.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 29, 2018)

My mother's raging alcoholic rampages have made me not want to drink.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Apr 29, 2018)

I didn't mean to do it. I swear I didn't mean to. But I was in Milan and I didn't know where I was and I was drunk and she had this sweet perfume on that I can still smell even now and I thought she was a hooker but it turned out she was trying to lead me down this side street so these kids she was with could mug me but I saw them hiding behind the dumpster in that alley and I wouldn't go down there and she just started screaming at me in romani because she was a gypsy and she start howling something about rape and I tried to cover her mouth with my hand but she bit me and I heard police sirens then and I panicked and i squeezed her throat and she started kicking me and the kids tried to stop me and her eyes bugged out and rolled back and this kid with a knife started screaming at me about me killing his sister and he stabbed me in the leg so i grabbed his head and started beating it on the side of the dumpster and when his friend tried to stop me i had the kid's knife in my hand and he started crying then and saying if i let him go he'd never tell anyone but then there was blood everywhere and the dumpster was too full to hide them all so i had to stuff the kids in a nearby couple of trash cans and i had to drag the girl across an empty street at four in the fucking morning so i could throw her off of the bridge and into the river and then i started throwing up and i don't know how but i made it to a nearby bar and there was a dealer in the bathroom and he gave me coke to snort but then he saw the blood so i panicked and stabbed him and locked him in the one toilet and then i snorted more coke and washed my hands and then i puked in the corner and ran out of the bar waving my coat around like it was a cape and screaming like a fucking banshee into the night and i still don't know how but i woke up in a park with some homeless people and they stole my shoes and my belt and one of them was trying to have sex with me and i had the coke and the knife and a bottle of beer from somewhere and when he was dead i started screaming again and i ran away to my hotel after puking acid into one of the ornamental plants in the lobby and the chick who worked the elevator laughed because i fucked her there twice before and we did coke in the elevator as she took me to my floor and got back to my room i packed my shit and went straight to the train station and got the fuck out of italy before i had to sell all of the coke in the bathroom in the airport in nice after i crossed the border and got a plane ticket back home and to this day i have no idea if those bodies were ever found but i have nightmares about dead children in dark alleys with knives in their teeth while stone cold coke dealers hide in public bathrooms waiting to get me as i take a shit while pale romani whores watch me from the bottoms of rivers just waiting for the chance to grab me and drag me down into the dark with them and i need more coke i need more coke coke coke coke coke...


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 29, 2018)

Two years ago someone got shot about 5 yards away from our back porch. 

This was a nice place that we lived in, and had lived in for years. It's a very quite place were nothing bad happens. It happened in the middle of the night. We both heard what we thought was someone knocking at the door. Now years ago we lived in a not nice place and heard gun shots all the time, so I'm really stumped as to why we didn't recognize it as gun shots. Guess that's what we get for letting our guard down. Well about a minute after the shots we see police drive up. Go to look out the back sliding door and there it is, a body (and sadly not the first one we've seen that wasn't at a funeral.)

Turns out the guy was trying to beat and stab his wife and she ran away, and started to bang on doors screaming for help. She got in to one place and the owner had a gun. He tells the guy "stay back I have a gun", and the wife beater says "What are you going to do shoot me?" waves his knife at him and three shoots later he's dead. The management from our apartment sent out a letter later saying while it's nice to help you neighbor you should always let the police handle it.

So much for being over loud popping sounds like firecrackers.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 29, 2018)

When my sister was in a druggie/asshole phase she and her boyfriend dropped me off in a field about six miles from town. At about midnight. When I was 10.

I also almost got sucked into deep mud once.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 29, 2018)

As a small child I got lost at Disneyland Paris.

My dad had apparently assumed that I was following him, but I was instead engrossed in some arcade game involving plastic boats and water pistols. When I turned around, my entire family had disappeared, and while it doesn't seem traumatizing to me now, as a five (maybe six) year old in a totally foreign country, it was like my entire world had fallen apart.

I don't know how long it was before they found me, but it felt like hours.


----------



## Benine Bovine (Apr 29, 2018)

Gays


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 29, 2018)

I lived in a not-so-great area in a not-so-great city about 15 years ago.  Woke at about 2am one summer morning to the sound of screams out back.  My street backed onto a main street that was full of takeaways, and with it being club/pub kicking out time I assumed it was a bunch of idiots pissing about, cos screaming and yelling was a regular thing right about that time of the morning at weekends.

Police were all over the street and the back gardens the next morning.  Turns out a guy further down the street had flipped the fuck out at his wife, chased her out of the house, and she'd run into the back yard and down the alleys at the back of the house, screaming for help.  He stabbed her to death.

(That was the second murder in that street that month)


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 29, 2018)

A friend was found hanging, and ever since then I've needed antidepressants to keep the guilt and pain from creeping back. It's gotten me interested in macabre fiction, Lovecraft, and time manipulation theory.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 29, 2018)

For reals, it wasn't fun to watch my great-grandmother slowly lose herself to dementia, she had it for over a decade before she finally died. She apparently started getting it while I was still in elementary school, because there was a time when we were staying at my grandparents' place before our move, and our great-grandparents lived just down the street, so my brothers and I would sometimes visit after school. Then at some point my mom and grandmother just took us aside and asked us to not visit them alone anymore. Turned out that in the early stages of dementia, Great-Grandma thought they were being burglarized and we could've been falsely blamed for it. They were put into a group home about a few years after that, and when I was about sixteen Great-Grandpa died while the twins and I were out for a church youth group thing for that week, so we didn't get to go to the funeral. Great-Grandma had been forgetting about him by then and from what I was told, she just thought he was asleep the whole time and was grouchy at him because of it (she held a bit of a grudge toward him thanks to dementia, and that's why we think it took her so long to pass on).

I would visit Great-Grandma a few times during college, but it was just super uncomfortable being at a group home because it just never felt right (and I don't think it had anything to do with the elderly), and it also just sucked to see her like that. The last time I saw her, she just casually let me pick out a stuffed animal from her collection that I still sleep with, and while Grandma and her were in the front room, I ended up wandering off to one of the back rooms because an elderly woman kept calling out for help as she got stuck trying to get out of bed. After one of the nurses came in to fix her up (I tried to help, but I'm not strong enough for it and it just wasn't my job anyway, got scolded for it), I stayed to keep her company for a little bit before Grandma came in looking for me. I was apparently her only visitor in a _long_ time (her children never visited), and when we left around their lunchtime, I gave the old lady a little hug. She passed away shortly after that, and I just didn't want to go back there anymore, it was too upsetting for me. So I didn't see Great-Grandma again until her funeral a few years ago.

Pretty sure that was much more traumatizing than when I was a twelve-year-old waking up to find my hamster dead (still not sure if it was old age or a disease I didn't catch in time).


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 29, 2018)

Three things come to my mind when it comes to traumatic experiences:

When I was five years old, there was a man at the church I attended who eventually molested me when he was babysitting myself and my brother. I remember him taking us to this park for a church event and I kept running off with my younger brother and hiding away with him because I was trying to keep us as far away as possible from the guy.
One more thing about this guy: Looking back as an adult, he was obviously a child molester. He was always paying extra attention to me and my brother and was always playing and tickling us in public. He wanted to marry my mom too. (Obviously to get access to me and my brother.) He wanted to work with disabled and handicapped children. God, I hope he didn't.

When I was on a day trip at the same church a couple of years later, I wandered off when my group was playing in the snow, and one of the two adults who were in charge of all the kids found me and took me to the log cabin to punish me. He took it way too far and pulled the bottom clothing down and spanked me, but thankfully my mom's friend (who was the other adult in charge) was suspicious (I was screaming and crying so loud that he heard me.) and stopped the other man before anything else could happen. He kept me away from the creepy asshole, and he told my mom and the pastor what happened with me, so they fired his ass.

My mom dying from Cancer in 2014 was also another obviously traumatic event. I wasn't there on the day she died, but it was scary seeing how she physically changed in such a short time and how thin she got.

I'm honestly not sure how I've changed from the first two. I'm more scared of losing people close to me after seeing my someone in my family die from Cancer.
......Okay, I wasn't going to write this at first but the molestation damaged me in one way. I didn't want to sound like some whiny person on Tumblr, but there's been a couple of times I've had people on here go "who molested you" and I won't lie- both times it freaked me out a little. And mentions of that does kind of trigger me.


----------



## Supreme Sundae (Apr 29, 2018)

Having to take care of my dad from a super young age and watching him succumb to his MS months after his 50th birthday, right before Christmas eve. He was fully quadriplegic and it was only me and my younger sister caring for him for most of his life and especially in the last month, which was devastatingly brutal.

I got no sleep from having to constantly be at his beck and call (not to sound like a tumblrina, but baby monitors are kinda triggering for me, I've come to realize 5 years later). I was breaking down every day from lack of sleep and feeling so utterly hopeless because I just couldn't see and end in sight.

To make things worse, my boyfriend, (who at the time had to move in with me or else he'd be homeless, and hindsight - I should have let him be homeless) ramped up his alcoholism, threatened to kill himself a few times (actually had to stop him from looping a cord around his neck), hit on my sister, smashed my laptop and then physically attacked me.

Notice I didn't say ex? Due to the fact that my dad didn't want me to work in order to be home 24/7 to take care of him, when he died I had no means of supporting myself. None. I had to choose between working and going to school a couple of years before he really deteriorated due to being solely responsible for everything concerning him while my younger sister was still in high school. Obviously I couldn't afford to go to school without working, so I chose work over a degree. Now the current gap in my work history and lack of education are fucking me over hard.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 29, 2018)

This thread summarized:


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 29, 2018)

The call I got from my mom telling me she found my brother dead. Hysterical doesn't begin to describe it. Jesus Christ, I can't even put those thirty seconds into words. My brother's death has fucked me up in a lot of ways, but the most tangible effect has been the mild panic I go into whenever she or my dad calls me, and I see either of their numbers on the screen. Every time my phone rings, I get a split second flashback, and I always assume when they call that it's going to be terrible news. Even if my phone vibrates from something as simple as a push notification, it fills me with dread. Typing this out, I know it sounds autistic, but it's shit that I deal with on a daily basis.
Seeing my alcoholic father passed out on the kitchen floor, laying in a pile of vomit. I think I was about ten. I put a blanket over him. I saw my dad fucked up just about every night when I was a kid, but that night was the worst, and the visual of that, coupled with my action of putting a blanket on him in a fool hearty attempt to normalize his drinking has stuck with me.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Apr 29, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> I didn't mean to do it. I swear I didn't mean to. But I was in Milan and I didn't know where I was and I was drunk and she had this sweet perfume on that I can still smell even now and I thought she was a hooker but it turned out she was trying to lead me down this side street so these kids she was with could mug me but I saw them hiding behind the dumpster in that alley and I wouldn't go down there and she just started screaming at me in romani because she was a gypsy and she start howling something about rape and I tried to cover her mouth with my hand but she bit me and I heard police sirens then and I panicked and i squeezed her throat and she started kicking me and the kids tried to stop me and her eyes bugged out and rolled back and this kid with a knife started screaming at me about me killing his sister and he stabbed me in the leg so i grabbed his head and started beating it on the side of the dumpster and when his friend tried to stop me i had the kid's knife in my hand and he started crying then and saying if i let him go he'd never tell anyone but then there was blood everywhere and the dumpster was too full to hide them all so i had to stuff the kids in a nearby couple of trash cans and i had to drag the girl across an empty street at four in the fucking morning so i could throw her off of the bridge and into the river and then i started throwing up and i don't know how but i made it to a nearby bar and there was a dealer in the bathroom and he gave me coke to snort but then he saw the blood so i panicked and stabbed him and locked him in the one toilet and then i snorted more coke and washed my hands and then i puked in the corner and ran out of the bar waving my coat around like it was a cape and screaming like a fucking banshee into the night and i still don't know how but i woke up in a park with some homeless people and they stole my shoes and my belt and one of them was trying to have sex with me and i had the coke and the knife and a bottle of beer from somewhere and when he was dead i started screaming again and i ran away to my hotel after puking acid into one of the ornamental plants in the lobby and the chick who worked the elevator laughed because i fucked her there twice before and we did coke in the elevator as she took me to my floor and got back to my room i packed my shit and went straight to the train station and got the fuck out of italy before i had to sell all of the coke in the bathroom in the airport in nice after i crossed the border and got a plane ticket back home and to this day i have no idea if those bodies were ever found but i have nightmares about dead children in dark alleys with knives in their teeth while stone cold coke dealers hide in public bathrooms waiting to get me as i take a shit while pale romani whores watch me from the bottoms of rivers just waiting for the chance to grab me and drag me down into the dark with them and i need more coke i need more coke coke coke coke coke...


Don't feel guilty. Killing a gyp is the moral equivalent of killing a parasite.


----------



## MacMasonry (Apr 30, 2018)

When I was 10 I almost got hit by a freight truck going 35 mph after the brakes on my bike snapped. 

:powerlevel: 



Spoiler



also I saw may dad nearly beat my mom to death


 :powerlevel:


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 30, 2018)

I once got stuck half way into a sea lion carcass... And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 30, 2018)

When I was around 10 or 11 a bus stop bully smashed my face in with a chunk of asphalt. 
It broke a tooth and busted my upper lip to the point where I had to have stitches. The tooth was repaired but it scarred my lip and I hated looking at myself as teenager.


----------



## Sushinope (Apr 30, 2018)

1.I was molested by my grandfather when I was little and blocked it out for a few years, he could've been put away but it was my fault that he didn't since I didn't understand it or remember it when CPS questioned me.

2.My dad had a heart attack at work then crashed the forklift he was on into a wall,he broke a his ribs, nose and jaw. He was on life support for over a week and he passed away, my aunt kept trying to fight my mom about her taking him off of life support. Since she thought he'd just wake up and my mom was just trying to follow his wishes since he never wanted to be a vegetable and he wanted to donate his organs, by the time all the fighting was over his organs couldn't be used.

3.Not trying to sound like Chris Chan but seeing my dog deteriorate from blasto was traumatic since he was healthy then needed to be put down less than a week later since he wasn't breathing enough so his brain was damaged and the infection spread to his eyes. 

4.My ex was abusive and a feeder so he forced food down my throat a few times then got violent when I started trying to lose weight and not constantly pay off his debts.I got pregnant and he got pissed since he wanted me to get rid of it, I told him if he didn't want it then he can leave and I won't expect money from him. He pushed me down some stairs then held my loss of pregnancy against me whenever he got angry at me until he cheated on me and dumped me.


----------



## polonium (Apr 30, 2018)

I went to the fridge, and there was nothing good in there to eat, And I went back 10 minutes later and there was still nothing.


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 30, 2018)

Having pinworms that one time scarred me more than the time i was molested.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 30, 2018)

When I was like 15 me and my parents were heading out to another county to spend the day together, but on the way we drove past the scene of a horrible accident. Some guy was taking his wife and kids out for the day when suddenly he hydroplanes and slammed into a guard rail. The guy wasn't wearing his seatbelt when he hit, so he was thrown out of the car through the windshield. I only saw it for a couple of seconds, but it's been burned into my mind ever since. The guy laying there covered in blood with his body so limp he looked like rag doll some kid threw down the hallway, the wife laying in the passenger seat in shock and unable to do anything but just sit there and stare, the kids desperately trying to open to door to get out of the car in sheer panic and the emergency teams fighting like hell to save them, and the officer on the scene wearing the most absolutely crushed look on his face that I'd ever seen a man make. It was the first time I'd ever seen anything so gruesome and even today when I think about it I start shaking. 

Then there were the times I visited my grandfather in the hospital in his final months. That man was without a doubt my hero growing up, served in the military, worked his ass off running a bulldozer until his company told him he had to retire or they'd get in trouble and even then he still did small jobs for friends in his personal time, and the man was so unshakable I'd never seen him so much as break a sweat even in the most dangerous situations. I swear that man was made of iron, but he was always a goofy lovable old grandpa that'd always play any game with me no matter how ridiculous it was and he'd never raised his voice at me no matter how much of a little shit I was being. But then one day he got sick and he had to be taken to the hospital and from there it got even worse. He was always in a state of panic and he was constantly begging and fighting everyone to let him go. It got so bad at one point that they had to restrain him to the bed to keep him from wandering off or hurting himself and the staff told us we'd have to put him in a nursing home. Seeing the guy that I'd idolized since I was a kid become that tore something out of me, and it was made especially worse by the fact that whenever he saw me or my baby cousin he would actually *fight *it and try to act like the old happy grandpa he'd always been. Eventually his body just couldn't handle it anymore and he passed away. When we got the call really early in the morning I swear to god it was like ringer sounded different, it sounded heavier and slower. I was 17 at the time, and at that very moment it felt like I went from a dumb kid to an adult, like all of the happy little fun times were gone and now I had to deal with all the things the real world had to offer. Honestly I can barely remember most of it, I think I actually repressed a lot of what I saw but what I do remember hasn't been able to leave my mind all these years.


----------



## Gordon Cole (May 1, 2018)

There was one time when I was six, my dad, sister & I were driving home one Sunday afternoon. Off on the side of the road was a sedan fully engulfed in flames, _with the driver, trapped and burnt to a goddamn crisp looking at me as we drove away.
_
Another time was when some gross fat dude fondled me at a lunch place near my high school when I was 15. The owner was right there laughing at me as I squirmed out. Then I ran back to school, told the principal what happened, and watched as my mother went to the lunch place and chewed the owner out with the fury of a dying sun right in front of an audience of middle/high schoolers. So of course, word spread like wildfire and a year later, the place shut down. Now it's a Mexican place. (P.S. They have bomb-ass guacamole.)


----------



## Bassomatic (May 1, 2018)

Seeing how kiwis are so alone  and needy they put out horrors and I mean honest horrors out to randoms online who are on a sick to abuse the mentally ill.

I'm not trying to be funny or mock.  I'm so sorry you all seen some hell but fuck, either  you are past shit to laugh off and be open or this is only place to open up, and if the later fuck get some help. I feel like I'm only person here with out a late night sneaky uncle and I've got some crazy scars. 

It's just the net chill and don't power level here.


----------



## SadClownMan (May 1, 2018)

I mean, broke my ankle before and it scared the shit out of me, but holy shit that's  not even close to the what's going on in this thread


----------



## Monika H. (May 1, 2018)

My threads are rides with no brakes, boys and girls


----------



## Dysnomia (May 1, 2018)

There's too much to list. So I'll just say that to date it was finding my mother dead from her illness and having to tell everyone and be questioned by the police about what happened. It's standard practice when you call about a person who is deceased. Even when it's obvious what happened. She was getting dressed at the time so I had to tell them why she was in a state of partial undress.


----------



## admiral (May 1, 2018)

9th grade: My first sexual experience that actually involved nudity. While we're fondling each other, she asks me if I like Diet Coke. Me: It's alright. Girl: Well, I LOVE it. How 'bout you go get me a bottle of it? I go downstairs and grab a 20 ounce bottle from the fridge. When I return, she says it's too cold. Girl: How 'bout warming it up...by rubbing it on my cunt? So I began to rub her vigorously with the bottle. Soon enough, she asks me to shove it inside of her. She really enjoys it, and so do I because I KNOW that, with this girl, I'm defiantly going to get off. That's when it gets crazy. She rips out the bottle, opens it, and begins filling her cunt! with Diet Coke. I swear, she nearly empties the volume into her cunt!.I had seriously underestimated this cunt's liquid retention volume. Girl: YOU LIKE DIET COKE?!?!?!? OH YEAH OH YEAH DRINK IT FROM ME! I was noticeably freaked, but I did want to get off, and I didn't want my first load-blow to be into 18.7 fluid ounces of a 0-calorie beverage. I began to go down on her, until she said the exact wrong thing. Girl: OH YEAH, DRINK IT FROM ME! I'M THE KOOL-AID MAN! OH YEAH! OH YEAH! I don't know how she did it with 16-year-old voice, but she sounded exactly like the Kool-Aid man from the commercials. I glanced at the wall, half-expecting him to burst through and over me a fruity beverage. I was extremely turned-off. She could tell, too. As she sat up to see what was wrong, she twisted her body in such a way that Diet Coke shot out of her and all over my face, chest, and groin. And it was at that sticky, low-calorie moment that my parents chose to pull into the driveway.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (May 1, 2018)

When I was 16, I'd have anywhere from 5-9 people in my room at any given time due to how my mom arranged the living space to a family "friend". Well, one of the friend's children, namely her middle son who was the same age as me... I decided to go up to bed, because my grandfather was complaining about noise up there.

He had the TV on family guy on full blast, you could hear it through the walls, but nothing else. Well, I tried to turn the TV off a few times, but he kept coming out of the bathroom, nearly naked and cutting it back on. Third time, he rushed out of the bathroom and the rest is kind of.. Not something I was go into gruesome detail about. But he physically pinned me to my bed, arm on my neck and I was raped.

I tried to tell his sisters, as he had defensive wounds, as did I. His sisters were like, "Why the fuck did you hit my brother?" His mother? "You had no right getting in a fight with him," My own mother after I threw all his clothes down the stairs. "I'm gonna get in trouble with CPS!"

Subsequently, I never could tell anyone what happened. I never could tell them I had a miscarriage either. Not for years.

Then two years later, when my grandfather died. That same set of family "friends" had set up a way to break into our house, and stole everything but my computer and out antique guns. Safe to say, I've almost never recovered, but I do cope.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 1, 2018)

I walked into my Mom being naked.


----------



## Monika H. (May 1, 2018)

Star Galactics said:


> When I was 16, I'd have anywhere from 5-9 people in my room at any given time due to how my mom arranged the living space to a family "friend". Well, one of the friend's children, namely her middle son who was the same age as me... I decided to go up to bed, because my grandfather was complaining about noise up there.
> 
> He had the TV on family guy on full blast, you could hear it through the walls, but nothing else. Well, I tried to turn the TV off a few times, but he kept coming out of the bathroom, nearly naked and cutting it back on. Third time, he rushed out of the bathroom and the rest is kind of.. Not something I was go into gruesome detail about. But he physically pinned me to my bed, arm on my neck and I was raped.
> 
> ...



I think I know how I'd have used those antique guns with such "friends".


----------



## polonium (May 2, 2018)

kiwi farms more like kiwi feels


----------



## Foltest (May 2, 2018)

I have some ( nearly drown when I was 7, cracked my skull when I was 12 etc) but the one thing that I will always remember is when a dear friend to the family killed himself. He suffered from bipolar and after years of fighting it, he couldn't handle it anymore. It feel like a truck hit me when I got told. 
To this day, I feel blue when I think about how much I miss him.


----------



## bruncket (May 2, 2018)

i was not aware there were this many broken people here

heres my story, its a lot of text so ill spoiler it 


Spoiler



last year around this time i was crossing the street and got hit by a truck going about 40-50 mph. i only dislocated my right knee and broke my left ankle somehow, along with scraping a lot of skin off all over my body and giving my bones bruises. i was taken to the hospital and i dont remember much, but i do know that whoever was looking over me there was a fucking reetard. i was in there for about 5 hours from what ive been told, a few friends and family came by to visit, but like before i couldnt remember much. all i _can_ remember is being extremely thirsty and that i couldnt move. it was a mixture of my body being sore and the straps keeping my spine from killing itself. i kept asking for water, but they said they couldnt get me anything until my xrays were done. a few hours later, they came in and told me i was completely fine, no broken bones, no internal damage, just scrapes and bruises. these "scrapes and bruises" were where my skin had been ripped off and replaced with dirt and rock from the road, which they refused to clean for me. they gave me a few bandaids and told me "clean this when you get home." they wanted me out right then, and brought in a wheelchair. i still could barely move, even without the straps. i managed to lift my head off the bed, and as soon as i sat up i fainted and went unconscious again. they allowed me to stay for a few more hours, and they gave me some food and water to help. i kept telling them my legs dont feel right, but they insisted there were no problems and that i just needed to rest. eventually they got me on the wheelchair and brought me out to a car where my dad was. i had to stand up and climb into the backseat, which was not a fun experience. for the next week or so, i used crutches i got from a thrift store to unknowingly walk on my broken ankle and messed up knee. it always felt weird but i just assumed it was the bruises. until my knee started routinely popping out of place almost every day. i went to go see another hospital, where in about 30 minutes they examined me and told me that my ankle and knee were fucked. they put me in a boot and gave me a proper wheelchair and crutches. the next few weeks were a blur as i was constantly on medicine and painkillers, what felt like around a week to me was actually a month and a half. when i finally got off the meds, i couldnt sleep. id stare at the ceiling and think about what would have happened if i had died, or if i had gotten worse injuries. the doctor i went to see kept telling me how lucky i was, saying that if i wasnt wearing a bag on the side i got hit, or if i was 2 inches further in the road, i could have been paralyzed or killed. i had a few breakdowns, i shut down for a bit, stopped doing everything except laying in bed. i got out of it one day and just didnt think about it again, but i still have flashbacks when i hear certain car sounds, or cross a street, or if im close to a road or anything like that.


shit smelly


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 2, 2018)

Valiant said:


> My mother's raging alcoholic rampages have made me not want to drink.



My mother is not a crazy alcoholic who chimps out all the time, actually she never made a scene but still drinks way too much and is absolutely addict. I've never put a drop of alcohol in my mouth in my entire life, and never will.

But the biggest trauma for me was when I got mugged, I thought it would be a murder after robbery.


----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2018)

I'd have to say the most traumatizing experience I've had was when my dad passed out from an asthma attack while he was driving the rest of my family home.  He ended up being perfectly fine in the end, but I can't tell you enough how scary it was to be uncertain of your father's life and how that would effect not just you, but your entire family.

Perhaps another time was that within the span of a month, I lost my grandfather, the cat I had since I was a toddler, and my great-grandmother (who raised my mom in her earlier childhood, so she was essentially her mother).  Never was able to really get myself back on track like I was before all that.

Back when I was in middle school my brother had a allergic reaction to some medication and I spent the entire day in the hospital hoping he'd get better.  He did, but it doesn't stop it from being fucking scary.


----------



## Joey Caruso (May 2, 2018)

Apart from having lost a couple of friends to cancer and suicide (which there's not really much more to go into detail on, the experiences were very similar to how many of the other folks in this thread talked about sudden loss), I'd say the main thing that sticks out for me is the gallbladder incident.

You see, at some point I somehow managed to get some fuckin' cystoisospora belli parasites in my gallbladder. Nobody knows quite how they got there, but most folks assumed it was from a trip I'd taken to Mexico several years earlier. About halfway through my senior year of high school I started waking up with rather intense pain in my stomach and even throwing up for no apparent reason sometimes, but it took two and a half more years for anyone to figure out what was actually causing it. I had doctors pin it on everything from being a side effect of some unspecified mental condition to being somehow caused by my nose, some of them even just threw their hands up and said "I have no idea". I tried all sorts of medications that seemed to work for about a week before everything immediately either went back to how it was before or got a bit worse. Meanwhile, I was losing a bunch of weight since my appetite was mostly shot and generally being a shut-in a lot of the time since I never knew when it was gonna start acting up again. Also, since gallbladder-induced pain feels a lot like heart trouble and a few of my uncles have had heart attacks I was pretty sure I was gonna die a few times.

Eventually one of the doctors finally suggested it might be gallbladder trouble, I took a bunch of tests to determine that was indeed the case (including one where they had me drink a protein shake and lie on a table for 2 hours), and finally had an appointment to get the damn thing surgically removed. As it turns out, having some people slice you open and take one of your organs is also pretty fucking painful and for some reason I hadn't thought of that going in. After the operation was done and I woke up they gave me some pain pills but I threw them back up and surprisingly they discharged me from the hospital only an hour later. I ended up having to go back in for an IV drip of various medications since as it turned out I wasn't ready to be discharged yet. Then six days later one of my birds died a few decades before he was supposed to, on top of still feeling the surgery scars that was a pretty big blow to my mental state. It was a long-ass recovery and I was in a pretty shit mood for a lot of it but thankfully things are finally pretty much back to normal now.

Pretty long story, but at this point I don't really care who knows lol. I'm just glad to finally be rid of that fuckin' thing and getting on with my life.


----------



## SweetDee (May 2, 2018)

Almost drowned when I was six.  Remember it vividly to this day.


----------



## Okkervils (May 2, 2018)

Eh, there are definitely events that would be considered way more traumatic by outsiders, but to be honest...

I have a heart condition that's benign for the most part but causes my heart to beat incredibly fast once in awhile. It got up to over 200bpm and I couldn't stop it. It was a particularly scary episode, I panic about my heart daily now.

Spooked me more than bad touches.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 2, 2018)

I can’t pick. Every bad experience I had I can remember with perfect clarity and it’s amplified 100 times.  The worst is being separated from my friends 4-5 times over lifetime


----------



## wheeliescootermain (May 3, 2018)

I was stung in the mouth by a bee, and it actually happened twice in the span of a year: the first being in kindergarten and the second after a game of tee-ball. The first time was a freak accident, my mouth just happened to be open at the wrong time at the same height a bee was flying at... the second time, the bee just wound up getting in my soda.

So yeah, wasps and hornets? NO THANK YOU.


----------



## James Howlett (May 3, 2018)

I have a girlfriend. I also have a coworker I've crushing hard on for like 2 years. I just found out yesterday my coworker is into BDSM and has a fetlife account. I'm into BDSM and have a fetlife account. I've masturbated about 8 times in the past 24 hours.

I don't know what to do with myself, please kiwis, help me.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 3, 2018)

A couple years ago, I went to a local bar for some food and drinks. Sat down and had a very pleasant server. After looking at the menu and getting my beverage, I decided upon a burger. It had jalepenos and bacon, and I ordered it medium rare with no tomatoes. After imbibing another couple of drinks, my food came out. The fuckers decided not only to put a tomato, but cooked it the most well done I’ve ever seen. Furious and traumatized by this restaurant injustice, I demanded to speak to the manager. She was a nice enough girl, and told me I would get another burger free of charge. I outright refused this, and told her I would just like a discount on the beers I had downed. I proceeded to ask the best price she could give me per beer, to which she replied “about tree fiddy”. It was at this time I realized that this nice young girl was in fact a three story tall monster from the mezaazoic era. “God damnit Loch Ness monster, I thought I told you to stay away from me!” I shouted, before running out. 

I was never the same after that day.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 3, 2018)

The most traumatic experience I have had happened in the early morning hours of today. It pains me even to describe it to you all now.

My story begins with a box of oreos before bedtime. I was on my third row of the double-stuffed sweet and 10 minutes into my 6th episode of Aggretsuko when the Sandman, perhaps fearing for my health and wanting to save me from myself, forcefully crashed me into slumber. 

Suddenly, I found myself lying in a bed, but this bed was not in my room. I looked round and it seemed like I was in a research cell in Umbrella Corp's Hive. Behind my bed was a window and I could see out into the hallway. The hallway looked like the Hive's train system. A noise, like the pitter-patter of an autistic man masturbating with a wet oven mitt, came rushing down the hall and a tall, dark shadow passed my window. I rustled in my jimmies but could not move. I wanted to run. Then the figure appeared in my doorway. It looked like a really tall version of ALF, but had spider fangs and goat legs. He lept at me, sinking his fangs into my abdomen and I could feel my life force being drained, tearing me from the Vortessence. I screamed for help!

And then it was over. My boyfriend woke me up to ask why I was yodeling in my sleep and to stop because he couldn't hear his vidya game. I... I just don't know if I can feel safe sleeping anymore.


----------



## polonium (May 4, 2018)

for reals now

sleep paralysis.

Waking up, absolutely convinced there's someone in the room with you, and completely unable to move. Sometimes it feels like someone is actually moving you (dragging you out of bed slowly for instance). Sometimes I'll concentrate as hard as I can and try to move my arm to turn the light on, and I think I'm actually managing to move but never seem to get there. It wears off after a 10 or 20 minutes usually, but it's horrible at the time.

There's a lot of evidence to suggest sleep paralysis is where people's stories of being assaulted by demons and witches, or abducted by aliens come from.


----------



## Calamity Jane (May 4, 2018)

Two juicy meat patties for you sick fucks whom I know are reading this thread.

1. The time when I was a child and I nearly drowned in my next-door neighbour's swimming pool. My parents were in our backyard next door. It had a low-cut fence. They could easily hear (and see,) me but did nothing. The neighbour dad had to run out of the house, dive fully-clothed into the pool, and wrangle me out. I was seven. Still don't know how to swim.

2. As a young teen I got smashed off my face on cheap shiraz, stumbled into my living room and knocked a cabinet upon which a teddy-bear shaped jar with the name of my deceased younger brother tenderly painted on it's stomach rested... You guessed it. I knocked over the urn of my dead baby brother's ashes while I was drunk.


----------



## I Exist (May 4, 2018)

When I was 16, I got abused by my old boss at Subway and got fired on day 3 for locking myself in the bathroom and crying.
I can't have Subway anymore because I'm always reminded of him.


----------



## Yop Yop (May 4, 2018)

Went on /b/


----------



## UW 411 (May 4, 2018)

Had my forehead split open by a headbutt from a psycho ex. Strangled me until I blacked out on the bed then headbutted me. Blood gushing everywhere. Still have a scar. Was the last straw after years of escalating abuse.

I was 17 when we got together while he was in his mid twenties, saw my first chance at leaving home and took it. Big mistake. Not worth it!

So grateful to the neighbours who'd called the police (though nobody would own up) - managed to run for the door, straight past crazy narc ex (who was clutching a butcher knife to his abdomen in a last ditch 'don't leave me' threat) was and they saved my life.

Never saw the twat again and managed to get away with my pets and found a new house. We're all in a much better place now. Still stalks me online but he's crap at it and I don't really use any social media for him to find.

Just get the fuck out as soon as you can. Shame from burdening family or friends isn't a reason to stay in a violent/abusive relationship, shared bills and pets aren't either. Thank christ the ex was impotent.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 4, 2018)

I Exist said:


> When I was 16, I got abused by my old boss at Subway and got fired on day 3 for locking myself in the bathroom and crying.
> I can't have Subway anymore because I'm always reminded of him.


And that old bosses name? Jared Fogle.


----------



## I Exist (May 4, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> And that old bosses name? Jared Fogle.


Not like sexually abused, it was more emotional, he was a master at manipulation and being an asshole.
He also slapped my hand once, but I have no real memory of why he did that.


----------



## polonium (May 5, 2018)

I Exist said:


> Not like sexually abused, it was more emotional, he was a master at manipulation and being an asshole.
> He also slapped my hand once, but I have no real memory of why he did that.


Real emotional abuse, or millennial emotional abuse, like asking employees to be on time and not play on their phone all day?


----------



## I Exist (May 6, 2018)

polonium said:


> Real emotional abuse, or millennial emotional abuse, like asking employees to be on time and not play on their phone all day?


Real emotional abuse to me, he insulted my weight a ton and yelled me and called me a fucking idiot when I asked him for help on my second day working there; he always told me that I was 'too skinny' and I 'looked like a fucking twig'.
I told him I was a normal weight yet he kept insisting I was anorexic.
He also told my fellow employees I wasn't cutting the bread correctly because I was 'suffering the symptoms of being skinny'.
I don't know what he meant.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 30, 2018)

I Exist said:


> Real emotional abuse to me, he insulted my weight a ton and yelled me and called me a fucking idiot when I asked him for help on my second day working there; he always told me that I was 'too skinny' and I 'looked like a fucking twig'.
> I told him I was a normal weight yet he kept insisting I was anorexic.
> He also told my fellow employees I wasn't cutting the bread correctly because I was 'suffering the symptoms of being skinny'.
> I don't know what he meant.



Lemme guess.



Spoiler



He was obese.


----------



## I Exist (Jun 30, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Lemme guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bet, had to have been like 300 pounds.
He smelled horrible too.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 30, 2018)

I Exist said:


> You bet, had to have been like 300 pounds.
> He smelled horrible too.



Is he a fat acceptance nut? Sounds like he's jelly that you're not a fucking hambeast.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jun 30, 2018)

The one that stands out the most was when my dad caught me looking at porn when I was twelve. It wasn't even that bad porn (It was one of those eighties Playboy Playmate Profiles) but when he saw it he went nuclear. He quickly screamed for my mom to come up the stairs and when she saw it she went nuclear. She proceeded to knock me to the ground and then proceeded to beat me up while spitting in my face and screaming about how I was going to go to hell for disrespect women. She then flashed me, slapped me across the face again and told me not to move a muscle while she, my dad and my brother took all my stuff and put it up in the attic. When I finally got it back six years later I was furious to see that half of it was missing. When I confronted my mother about it, she said "If you hadn't disrespected women you wouldn't have lost your stuff." Needless to say I was not happy.


----------



## atomtan (Jun 30, 2018)

I was the person who was hired to clean up after a suicide.

Nothing like some existential crisis while cleaning a previously father of 7's brain off the ceiling, when the flooring underneath your A-ladder oozes blood and whatnot. While all the family photos stare at you and make you think if this was in any way preventable.


----------



## Providence (Jun 30, 2018)

The day my mother gave me to the state.  It was a complete surprise. I was nine.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 30, 2018)

_my entire childhood_


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 30, 2018)

About 20 minutes ago I ordered a six piece chicken nugget from Wings and Things and I only got five nuggets. Bring on the robot workers already.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

atomtan said:


> I was the person who was hired to clean up after a suicide.
> 
> Nothing like some existential crisis while cleaning a previously father of 7's brain off the ceiling, when the flooring underneath your A-ladder oozes blood and whatnot. While all the family photos stare at you and make you think if this was in any way preventable.



Similar but not as horrifying and not traumatic, just melancholic.

When I suffered from depression, the son of my father's friend was killed due to a drug overdose. This person had a history of drug abuse and emotional trouble. After he died, I helped clean his apartment and I found the trial pills for antidepressants.
While it wasn't traumatic, it was eerie and sad knowing the struggle that comes with using medication for mental illnesses, especially because medication is a trial-and-error process, and to see the failure of that process.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 30, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> The one that stands out the most was when my dad caught me looking at porn when I was twelve. It wasn't even that bad porn (It was one of those eighties Playboy Playmate Profiles) but when he saw it he went nuclear. He quickly screamed for my mom to come up the stairs and when she saw it she went nuclear. She proceeded to knock me to the ground and then proceeded to beat me up while spitting in my face and screaming about how I was going to go to hell for disrespect women. She then flashed me, slapped me across the face again and told me not to move a muscle while she, my dad and my brother took all my stuff and put it up in the attic. When I finally got it back six years later I was furious to see that half of it was missing. When I confronted my mother about it, she said "If you hadn't disrespected women you wouldn't have lost your stuff." Needless to say I was not happy.



> burn their house down with gasoline
> "This wouldn't have happened if you never disrespected me"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 30, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> The one that stands out the most was when my dad caught me looking at porn when I was twelve. It wasn't even that bad porn (It was one of those eighties Playboy Playmate Profiles) but when he saw it he went nuclear. He quickly screamed for my mom to come up the stairs and when she saw it she went nuclear. She proceeded to knock me to the ground and then proceeded to beat me up while spitting in my face and screaming about how I was going to go to hell for disrespect women. She then flashed me, slapped me across the face again and told me not to move a muscle while she, my dad and my brother took all my stuff and put it up in the attic. When I finally got it back six years later I was furious to see that half of it was missing. When I confronted my mother about it, she said "If you hadn't disrespected women you wouldn't have lost your stuff." Needless to say I was not happy.



Your mom...flashed you?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 30, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Your mom...flashed you?



It's the logic of trying to poison the idea of sexy women for you by replacing it with a family member's genitals.


----------



## I Exist (Jun 30, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Is he a fat acceptance nut? Sounds like he's jelly that you're not a fucking hambeast.


Well, he fucking HATED all the workers at this McDonalds a few blocks away.
He called them all "Fat fucking idiots trapped in a prison of fat." and took pride in the fact that he worked at a Subway.
He was clearly jealous of everyone like you said; he wasn't anywhere close to a fat acceptance nut, I'll give him that.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jun 30, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Your mom...flashed you?



Thankfully she just showed me her breasts, but she was very psychotic when she did it.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 30, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Thankfully she just showed me her breasts, but she was very psychotic when she did it.



Flashing her the inverted twin-bird cross would've been appropriate.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Jun 30, 2018)

Watching my dad suffer from oesophagal cancer. And then seeing him dead one morning. Watching my mother fall apart over it; cowering when she lashed out at me and my brother. 

Yeah, we couldn've been more helpful; we could've appeared more affected by his death. But did you really have to chuck my phone at me, back me into a corner and call me an "arrogant little pisshole" because I said I forgive you when you apologized for taking your grief out on us? What the fuck did you want me to say?


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 30, 2018)

Many years ago an old friend of mine died in a car accident. That morning I was planning on calling him to just say hi, but I didn't. To this day I still believe that had I called him and disrupted his day by just 5-10 minutes he would still be alive today.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

Fibonacci said:


> The most traumatic experience I have had happened in the early morning hours of today. It pains me even to describe it to you all now.



Getting doxed after I massively powerleveled in a honeypot thread.

Oh wait, I haven't done that.  Yet.



Bob Page said:


> Nearly got bitten by a black widow spider while swimming.



Bitch I once pulled a piece of wood out of a firewood stack and it was half black widows and they all jumped right onto my arm and I freaked out.  But I didn't smack them.  Just shake your arm a lot and they jump off.  Seriously, black widows do not bite you unless you practically force them to.


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 30, 2018)

The time when my mother got into a workplace accident involving those hospital strollers. It severed her spine to the point where she had to go into extensive surgery to fix it. At the time I never thought about it, but my dad told me after she had her surgery that she was _actually _in legitimate risk of dying during surgery. She's fine, but having that in mind made me extremely paranoid of her overextending herself to where she hurts herself, much less drive by herself. Scary shit.



Spoiler: :powerlevel:



There's also when I was frequently abused by my therapists when I was younger — something my parents didn't know at the time. There were only a few instances in which the abuse became physically, but it was mostly mentally / psychologically. They were very, very fucking anal-retentive about me achieving perfectly on _everything _to where they'd accuse me of shit and sometimes hit me if I didn't do well enough on what I was 'supposed' to get done. My parents found out when they saw the marks on my arms, but it messed me up to this day.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 30, 2018)

gachacunt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There's also when I was frequently abused by my therapists when I was younger — something my parents didn't know at the time. There were only a few instances in which the abuse became physically, but it was mostly mentally / psychologically. They were very, very fucking anal-retentive about me achieving perfectly on _everything _to where they'd accuse me of shit and sometimes hit me if I didn't do well enough on what I was 'supposed' to get done. My parents found out when they saw the marks on my arms, but it messed me up to this day.


That's horrible. I don't want to sound cinic, but that would have been enough to warrant a lawsuit, if not a criminal indictment.


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 30, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> That's horrible. I don't want to sound cinic, but that would have been enough to warrant a lawsuit, if not a criminal indictment.



My parents only managed to sue them for a pretty penny, but it's the closest we got  to justice. so... 

I was just happy that I was away from those fuckers lmao.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 30, 2018)

gachacunt said:


> Spoiler: :powerlevel:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also when I was frequently abused by my therapists when I was younger — something my parents didn't know at the time. There were only a few instances in which the abuse became physically, but it was mostly mentally / psychologically. They were very, very fucking anal-retentive about me achieving perfectly on _everything _to where they'd accuse me of shit and sometimes hit me if I didn't do well enough on what I was 'supposed' to get done. My parents found out when they saw the marks on my arms, but it messed me up to this day.



That's pretty fucked up.  I loved getting sent to therapists as a kid because they were more interesting than the dumbass teachers.  I eventually started doing fucked up shit just to get that one on one attention.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Jun 30, 2018)

while i think many people have all sorts of trauma, and can cope with a lot of it with time and assistance of good people, some things will always stick with you. i've encountered more than one person though that calls out others with some kind of personal trauma as whiners or mentally ill or that they're exaggerating or they just need to "man up" or "deal with it like an adult".



Spoiler: what some might say is whining



the two stand out moments (well one was longer than a moment) for me was finishing high school and enlisting with a half dozen of my friends. we were mostly on the poorer side of middle class, and with expenses on the rise where we lived we knew that even with a scholarship, we couldn't afford to complete college. working part time and attending courses sucks, and after my enlistment i did that and glad i waited until then to do it - as an 18/19 year old i don't think i would have coped too well financially or academically.

a couple of my friends went into different branches, i joined the Army. one of my very good friends (not quite best friend) joined the Air Force. we kept in touch rarely, mostly busy doing military things.

it was during my time in Iraq where moment #1 hit me and it's stayed with me in multiple ways. it was OIF 1, during the push into Baghdad for the Airport. about 2 days into the fighting were were moving northward towards Karbala to support Airborne elements already in the fight. during dismount from our vehicles were were mortared. now, at that point were were constantly getting pot shots or sporadic engagements, meeting with surrendering enemies and capturing abandoned gear, et c. mortars were part of that as well as random RPG fire and none of it was close enough to worry about.

some guy that day finally figured out his trig and started sending reasonably accurate fire on our position. i won't get into the further details of it, but about 12 meters away, while i was pulling myself and another soldier into cover, i watched a man i had trade food and jokes with, bullshit with in vehicles and on patrol with, get destroyed by mortar shrapnel. completely shredded the clothing, but what killed him was shrapnel to the face, neck and legs; and concussive damage that knocked him down and out. by the time we had reorganized a minute later he was gone already - he was just too close to the blast.

that fucked me up enough that i don't fully remember the rest of the engagement other than just going through the motions.

moment #2 was when i finally made it back home and learned that out of my group of friends, only one other made it back home alive.

i don't think i have any lasting trauma about it, no PTSD or anything other than some old injuries and the memories of it all, but sometimes it hits you when you're half expecting an in-joke or something and there's just silence.


----------



## LordofTendons (Jun 30, 2018)

I'd have to say these three are on the same level:

All the times my dad beat the shit out of me,
When he stopped beating me and started molesting me,
The time I was caught in the crossfire of a gang shooting and had to pretty much drive straight through it to get out of there.
I'll probably head to the drunk/high thread next.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jul 1, 2018)

I gotta say it really fucked me up when my friend committed suicide senior year. Everything felt so unreal for days and I could not function at all so my parents let me stay home for a few days. I still think about him sometimes even though it's been nearly 5 years...


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jul 1, 2018)

Probably a couple years ago when my mom was going in and out of the hospital with severe pancreatitus and kidney failure. She was so miserable she forced that doctors to let her go home, what they didn't do right though was give her a days worth of painkillers when she already had some earlier that day and told them. She came home woozy as fuck and went to bed. I woke up and couldn't get her to so I figured I should let her sleep as she was snoring super loud as usual. I went to my room and played minecraft for a couple of hours, and went back to check on her because she usually never slept this long. I kept shaking her but nothing worked, and then I noticed her fingers were purple. She died at the hospital a day later, apparently she had so much pain medication that she aspirated in her sleep. I had to pull the plug for her, and even though they said she was brain dead; she looked around horrified when they pulled the plug. I held her hand during but I think it hurts most that she was looking at the nurses and not me when she died.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Jul 1, 2018)

Spoiler: “Pedestrian Hit By Car”



I watched a pedestrian get hit by a car in a crosswalk. It was on an army base during lunch and all the soldiers had released for chow. On a military base, pedestrians have the right of way so it was pretty much standstill traffic while the soldiers streamed across the street.

The lane next to me opened up just after a big pack of guys passed, but there was one straggler. I saw it happen before it actually did and I couldn’t stop it.

An impatient driver five cars back whipped into the empty left lane and GUNNED it, hoping to whip back over into the right lane before the left lane terminated into a left turn. I saw him whip around in my side mirror as the straggler hit the center median and I tried to pull into the left lane to stop him but he went around me, giving me the middle finger salute.

I was screaming “NO!”and honking my horn to get his attention but he was too important and in too much of a rush to get to his most important destination.

The pedestrian saw him coming and tried to sprint out of his way, but the car caught him almost dead center on the hood. It is so cliched when people say things happened in slow motion but it’s like everything went into super slow mode.

I watched the guy windmill up into the air, showering the contents of his pockets as he flipped upside down, his sunglasses came off his face and bounced onto the roof of his car right before he came down on them. He sort of crumpled onto the roof in a ball before bouncing off and to the side where he landed on the ground, flat on his stomach.

I was already calling 911 and out of my car to see if he was alive. Thankfully a shitload of soldiers swarmed the area and started providing emergency medical care. I stuck around to give a statement to the MPs.

I overheard the driver giving his statement to the MPs and when said he wasn’t at fault, that the guy just ran into the street without looking I lost my shit. I started screaming at him and calling a lying murderer, all sorts of stuff, but thankfully enough people had stuck around and our statements all lined up. They ended up arresting the fucker.

I was shaking like a leaf for hours and ended up losing my voice because I’d screamed so hard and loud. I had nightmares for months and even now, I’ll sometimes see someone in a crosswalk and see it all happen again. I felt a lot of guilt over it. If I’d gunned over harder and faster and had him hit my car instead, I’d have gladly paid the insurance deductible.

I had to pass that cross walk every time I left my house when we lived on base. I was a nervous wreck each and every time. They did put in a flashing light and eventually fenced it off so soldiers couldn’t cross there because important people have important places to go and they’re the only ones that matter. It really stuck with me and I started driving a lot more cautiously and respectfully.





Spoiler: “Use Carseats”



I was riding in the front seat of the family station wagon with my dad one day. We were coming up to an intersection and the light changed so we stopped, first car in line.

A car in the opposite lane did not stop and turned left across the intersection in front of us so we had a close up view of the crash. Overall it wouldn’t have been too bad of a crash, they got smacked on the front drivers side fender by a pick up truck, but the mom was holding a bundle in her arms that flew out upon impact and smashed into the windshield.

It was a very young baby.

My dad yelled at me to stay in the car and ran to the crash scene. The mom was shrieking and flailing about with blood running down her face, she wasn’t wearing her seatbelt and had smashed into the windshield. My dad snatched up the limp bundle from the mother and rushed to our car screaming for an observer to call 911 at a payphone and throwing change at them.

He put the bundle on the hood of our car and unwrapped it. The baby was completely limp, covered in blood, and looked dead. My dad started performing CPR on the baby.

Then the mother lost her fucking shit and started trying to push my dad away. She ended up jumping on his back, pulling his hair, biting and scratching at him while screaming incoherently. I was stuck in our family car watching this bizarre tableau in front of me, scared for my dad and scared for the baby.

A group of people pulled her off and restrained her so my dad could continue CPR. Paramedics finally arrived and took over, whisking the baby and the mom off to the hospital.

Guys use carseats. They’re expensive. They’re a pain in the ass to install. They save lives and are worth every penny and every minute of sweaty profanity to install properly. My kids were rear facing until they grew out of their seats (3 and 5), in 5-point harnesses until they grew out of those (8 and 10), and in boosters until the age of 11. I bought carseats designed by fucking race car seat builders (Recarro) and told my kids to stuff it when they complained that their friends didn’t have to sit in a car seat at the age of five.

I caught a lot of flak from a lot of people. They called me a carseat nazi. Even my dad gave me a hard time until I reminded him of that baby. He never ever said another word and actually went out and bought extra car seats to install in his cars so we wouldn’t have to move them and risk installing them incorrectly. 

I will never forget that baby smacking the windshield and watching my dad perform CPR on that tiny broken form laid on the hood of our station wagon.

I only saw my dad cry a few times growing up. He got back in the car, covered in blood, and bawled like a baby with big heaving sobs. My dad was a burly biker dude that looked like he’d sooner kick your ass than lend a hand and he cried his heart out over that broken little baby.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 2, 2018)

Having a psychotic break. It's an awful thing to not know what is real and what isn't. I don't have any funny stories from it. I curled into a ball and cried a lot.


----------



## AngelOfNoMercy (Jul 2, 2018)

Found my child turning blue and gasping for air. Had to resuscitate without any help.


----------



## temeluchus (Jul 2, 2018)

My armoured personnel carrier hit a mine and was flipped on its back.


----------



## temeluchus (Jul 2, 2018)

AngelOfNoMercy said:


> Found my child turning blue and gasping for air. Had to resuscitate without any help.



found my youngest doing the same. fucking beat the shit out of his back until the obstruction was evacuated! Scarrrry!


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Jul 2, 2018)

As a child I found a video where an Animal Crossing villager pinned down an animal neighbor and ripped one of their eyes out to use as the human villager's own. Still on the nostalgic hunt for it.


----------



## AngelOfNoMercy (Jul 3, 2018)

My child has a tracheotomy. Child pulled it out and could not breathe. Had to use the ambu bag and oxygen tank.



temeluchus said:


> found my youngest doing the same. fucking beat the shit out of his back until the obstruction was evacuated! Scarrrry!


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 3, 2018)

There was one time where me and my family was on the way back home and we where behind this truck with a metal garbage can and a metal lid in front of us. My grandpa was trying to pass the truck up because he noticed the can wasn't being held down by any straps and we where at speeds of 70mph. Luck wasn't on our side that day and there was a steady stream of traffic that wouldn't allow us to pass. Low and behold my Pa's suspicions came to fruition and the lid flew off like a Frisbee and hit the window just mere inches from my face (I was in the front seat at the time). My pa asks if I'm okay and I'm stiff with shock the whole time, he then starts to slow down to pull over so he can check on me and then some dude who was texting and driving rams into the back of us and pushes off into the ditch. I thought I was going to die when we went into the ditch because my head jerked forward and hit the trashcan lid when I jerked forward and knocked me out. Luckily I was fine except for a nasty concussion and some glass that got into my face. Could've been a hell of a lot worse, but sadly the truck (2011 Ford Ranger) was totaled, it was a damn good little truck.


----------



## snuffleupagus (Jul 3, 2018)

AngelOfNoMercy said:


> Found my child turning blue and gasping for air. Had to resuscitate without any help.



That happened with my youngest. It scared me shitless and made me very thankful I’d taken the full CPR/first aid class and knew how to deal with a choking baby. It also prepared me for the beginning of a three year stint as a frequent flyer at the local ER with that child to extract beads, bits of paper, dried beans, and (my favorite) a feather from a cat toy out of her nose and ears. That child has traumatized my hairs grey prematurely.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 3, 2018)

I think another traumatic experience was when I was in a fight and got my finger stomped on by a guy with cowboy boots. The bone was completely broken and exposed. When I got to the ER, the doc thought they were going to have to amputate, but apparently his specialty in medical school was fixing stupidity-induced injuries and he was able to save it. However, because the bone was exposed, gangrene was a concern, and they hooked me up to an antibiotic IV. As it turned out, I was allergic to that particular antibiotic and when into anaphylactic shock. Cue the same doctor saving my life, and giving me industrial grade painkillers. I was at work the next day. My finger healed, but the nail never grew back, so I'm cursed to stumble through life with nine fingernails.


----------



## omori (Jul 3, 2018)

Couple years ago I was having breakfast with my family and members of my mother's side of the family. I'm a bit of a dumbass and was eating my pozole a bit to quickly and felt a piece get caught in my throat. I didn't worry about it to much at the moment and attempted to cough it up, as I'd probably underchewed it. Then I realized I couldn't draw in any air to clear my throat. I slammed at the table a couple times to get my parent's attention and they looked at me confused for a few seconds until I pointed at my throat. My mom flipped out, screaming about calling an ambulance but my dad works faster than her and started giving me the Heimlich maneuver. Took almost a minute and a half to get my airway clear again but it felt so much longer, I think I was at the edge of passing out. Nowadays I mildly panic if I hold my breath for too long or put too much thought into recalling how I felt that morning.


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Jul 3, 2018)

I really like how this thread is filled with so many genuinely traumatising and depressing stories, but there's a joke reply or two on every page to help break the ice.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 4, 2018)

So what I'm learning here is that basically every lady Kiwi got diddled and/or raped by a family member or ex at some point.


----------



## Pai (Jul 5, 2018)

When my ex confessed that he had urges to kill me in my sleep and since then, he did make threats to actually go through with it. This was 7 years ago, but I still have nightmares. He still cyberstalks me to this day and tries to get in touch with me or my family members despite me blocking him from everything and telling my family to do the same.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 5, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Thankfully she just showed me her breasts, but she was very psychotic when she did it.


Give me her address. I'll flash her in retribution in your honor


----------



## polonium (Jul 5, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Many years ago an old friend of mine died in a car accident. That morning I was planning on calling him to just say hi, but I didn't. To this day I still believe that had I called him and disrupted his day by just 5-10 minutes he would still be alive today.



I went back to my home town for Christmas a few years ago, and I saw my best friend from school crossing the road, and we hadn't really spoken in years. It was cold and I was waiting on a ride so I didn't call out or say anything and I just imagined I'd catch up in the next few days now that I knew he was in town. Got busy with family stuff, never bothered to get in touch. After I'd left town, a few weeks later he was killed in a car accident - taxi was driving on the wrong side of the road on a narrow country lane and wiped him out, the driver denied it and tried to blame my friend. Found out about it reading the news.

Still get feels thinking that the last chance I had to say something to a good friend I just blew off because it was too hard to walk a dozen steps across a car park and yell his name.


----------



## Rio (Jul 5, 2018)

My most traumatic experience is when I saw that Chris had survived the fire at 14th branchland court.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 6, 2018)

Can I add getting hit by a car to this list? It was my turn to cross the crosswalk. It was dark outside and raining. Car hit me from the side while I was crossing. God I'm so glad that the car wasn't speeding or I'd be dead. It hurt like hell though for a few weeks.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 6, 2018)

Being told I would never be able to read in 3rd grade was a fun fucking experience.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 6, 2018)

Not as traumatic as some of the experiences other Kiwis shared, but I still regard it as one of the worst nights of my life.

I was at the home of my then girlfriend, and it was a period we were having pretty bad arguments.
At a certain point of the discussion, she goes on the "I'm going to kill myself" tangent and locks herself in the bathroom with a bottle of unknown liquid.
Cue me going in a panic and first try to smash the door open, then go out and climb up the wall(the bathroom was at the second floor) and smashing a window to get in.
Cue finding her slumped over, covered in her own vomit and groaning. The bottle broken in pieces, her hands bleeding because she probably cut herself breaking it.
_What the fuck has she drank_, that's what I thought. I scream her name, try to get her up, try to find where she has put the key of that damn bathroom to get us out. The phones remained out so I couldn't call for help.
For a good ten minutes, I thought _if she dies here I'm throwing myself out that window._
Then the panic subsided and I got more rational, and smelled the shards of the bottle, finding out that it was liquor and not some kind of poison or toxic substance. Still, there was the risk of an alcohol-induced coma. So I rolled her in a position where she couldn't choke herself on her vomit and searched for the key. Did not find it, and being still in a shock I simply sat by her for hours. By 4:30 she started to regain consciousness, to my relief. In the end, she had put the key in _her underwear._
She later reassured me it was just an attempt to scare me, but did not take into account that drinking so much alcohol all in one take is actually very dangerous for a girl her age and weight.

She apologizes about it even today, almost three years later, and I joke that the hungover she had afterwards was punishment enough. 
I don't tell her that I aged ten years that night, and still have the occasional nightmare about it.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 7, 2018)

To add to the “not be able to read” story. Be kid at my dad first major architect completed project. Showing off the place to my mom and I was walking on the edge of this river that ran up to the front door of the new office complex. 

The river was held in by a stone wall that was about the same hight as a bench so people could sit out front next to the water art thing. So being the child that I am let’s walk on top of it. I had done this before I was like 5 or something mom tells me to be careful I stop and turn on the spot where it happened to have the one stone facade piece was not secured to the rest of the wall. Stone slice sides out from under my feet and I fall into the water on my back. Now as I am older it was easy to get out of. It was like I was sitting down but take the chair and rotate it 90 degrees with my upper body underwater. All I had to do was roll to my side and bam out I come. 

But I was weak small boi and hand no idea what I was doing and I distinctly remember trying to breathe under water and only getting filled with water drowning myself and I can still see that blue fucking sky only a half foot above my head to the surface of the water. Parents run and pull me out. 

Tl;dr nearly drowned myself and good times where had by all and I hate deep water with a passion now.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 7, 2018)

I was in a wave pool when I was about 8 or so and a big wave hit me while I was swimming and it knocked me under the ass of some REALLY fat girl (probably 12 yrs or something) who was on one of those gay ass round tubes intended for going down streams.

I was stuck there for a good 10+ seconds (not long, but enough to freak me out) and the bitch made no fucking attempt to move and I was panicking too badly to drag myself out, my aunt then noticed and dragged me out, the fat chick just made a stupid face and didn’t even apologize.

I try to ignore it because I know it’s stupid but seeing fat people relaxing sometimes makes my flight or fight response go off and I get unreasonably angry (I had nightmares about drowning for years after too), I think I got some sort of PTSD from getting stuck under some fat girls ass in a swimming pool


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 7, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Not as traumatic as some of the experiences other Kiwis shared, but I still regard it as one of the worst nights of my life.
> 
> I was at the home of my then girlfriend, and it was a period we were having pretty bad arguments.
> At a certain point of the discussion, she goes on the "I'm going to kill myself" tangent and locks herself in the bathroom with a bottle of unknown liquid.
> ...


The fact that you were willing to go through so much to save her really says a lot about you man. You're a rare breed these days and I got a lot of respect for you. Glad she's okay and you two are willing to joke around about it.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 7, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> The fact that you were willing to go through so much to save her really says a lot about you man. You're a rare breed these days and I got a lot of respect for you. Glad she's okay and you two are willing to joke around about it.


Thanks for your very kind words, I wholeheartedly appreciate them 

Joking about it it's the way to live with the thought of such an episode, but I still have the shivers sometimes thinking of it. 
She knows and I think that's why she never pulled another stunt like that again.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Jul 8, 2018)

Why are you people all so broken? Like come on, not everyone has been molested or beaten or seen gruesome deaths in person. I don't know if this thread just attracts the crazies or what.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

Traditional Tet said:


> Why are you people all so broken? Like come on, not everyone has been molested or beaten or seen gruesome deaths in person. I don't know if this thread just attracts the crazies or what.


It’s a room to talk about our messed up shit and can just put it out their as anonymously as possible. Look people go though hell and we ain’t shilling our paymetons so it good.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jul 8, 2018)

Traditional Tet said:


> Why are you people all so broken? Like come on, not everyone has been molested or beaten or seen gruesome deaths in person. I don't know if this thread just attracts the crazies or what.



the world is far from a perfect place and bad shit happens to a lot of people.
how is it hard to understand?


----------



## Calamity Jane (Jul 8, 2018)

Traditional Tet said:


> Why are you people all so broken? Like come on, not everyone has been molested or beaten or seen gruesome deaths in person. I don't know if this thread just attracts the crazies or what.



People just see a thread for talking about traumatic experiences, so, reasonably, those with traumatic experiences they want to share... Will share them in the thread for sharing traumatic experiences.
Literally, why would this thread represent the population of traumatized freaks V. the normies.
It IS the thread attracting traumatized people because the thread's about trauma. You clown.


----------



## LordofTendons (Jul 8, 2018)

Traditional Tet said:


> Why are you people all so broken? Like come on, not everyone has been molested or beaten or seen gruesome deaths in person. I don't know if this thread just attracts the crazies or what.



I don't think I'm broken so much as lacking empathy.


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Jul 9, 2018)

When I was 7 I went to my uncle's and, since he wasn't home, asked my aunt if I could use his computer to play Clubpenguin or whatever I liked at that age. When I pressed the power button, guess what comes up?



Spoiler: Islamic content



*TINY TOONS SCAT FANFICTION*



I am still horrified to this day. I mean, I knew he was a bit weird but not THAT weird. Needless to say I didn't touch his computer ever again.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Jul 9, 2018)

Synthwave said:


> I am not broken but I carry my memories with me, good and bad. I can’t say these things haven’t made me the person partly who I am today but it doesn’t make me a ”crazie” or broken. Do you think people writing here are everyone? Didn’t think so. And if you think these things don’t happen all the time in real life, you are in for a surprise.


'I don't know if this thread just attracts the crazies'
As you can see, I already addressed your point. I'll let you all get back to the pity party now.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 9, 2018)

Figuratively Stalin said:


> When I was 7 I went to my uncle's and, since he wasn't home, asked my aunt if I could use his computer to play Clubpenguin or whatever I liked at that age. When I pressed the power button, guess what comes up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was it well written?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jul 9, 2018)

I dunno. It's probably a choice of three:

Being in Christchurch for the earthquakes.
Sitting through all of eragon in a cinema because my exceptional younger cousin wanted to see it.
Watching a pre-schooler die of cancer as a 10 year old child, inevitably pushing me away from religion and towards enlightenment and fedora wearing.
I'd probably go with eragon.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 9, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Being in Christchurch for the earthquakes.



Shit nigga, what was that like?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jul 9, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> Shit nigga, what was that like?


Shakey. 

Plus all of my favourite bars were destroyed. 

I also got a semester off of uni which was a pain in the ass.


----------

